# Water heater supplay line leak



## Hans B Shaver (Oct 30, 2009)

Closed ball valve. water keeps coming. What to do camershall streep mall. no shut off in attic. no one on site. steel braded supplay line. Put my vise grip on hot supply line pinched it off and made repair on cold water supplay line.:yes:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Shut it off at the meter after necessary notices and do all repairs and needed addons.


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Gettinit said:


> Shut it off at the meter after necessary notices and do all repairs and needed addons.


 what he said


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

tell me more about this camera sheep mall.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> tell me more about this camera sheep mall.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Wanders will næver caest!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Wanders will næver caest!


Damn you u666a. U beat me to it again..


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Was it a "Lauder Matt"?:laughing:


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*Huh?*



U666A said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> Wanders will næver caest!


Must be a new language cause I don't understand.....


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

damnplumber said:


> Must be a new language cause I don't understand.....


It's in code so google can't pick it up ...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Could be he's one of these folks.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hans B Shaver said:


> Closed ball valve. water keeps coming. What to do camershall streep mall. no shut off in attic. no one on site. steel braded supplay line. Put my vise grip on hot supply line pinched it off and made repair on cold water supplay line.:yes:


 







Did you ever post an intro? I may have missed it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Did you ever post an intro? I may have missed it.


Nope..


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Did you ever post an intro? I may have missed it.


Yæsh hei dud.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?t=22649


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> Yæsh hei dud.
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/showthread.php?t=22649


Oh yeaae he dud..good fund


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Adamche said:


> Was it a "Lauder Matt"?:laughing:


Is he the host for the good morning Australia


----------

